

Ask HN: Are taglines on websites obsolete? - PeteLakakis

Was wondering if anyone knew of well designed headers with taglines or if this type of branding in headers is dead.
======
omgmog
If they're marked up well in a page they can be beneficial for SEO, or used as
a short summary of the expected content of the website/purpose of the
business.

A lot of website use them in the page title as well as being displayed in the
header: Page name | Site: Tagline

Some examples:

\- Smashing Magazine — For Professional Web Designers and Developers

\- The Next Web - International technology news, business & culture

Some interesting articles:

\- [http://www.onextrapixel.com/2013/01/14/effective-website-
tag...](http://www.onextrapixel.com/2013/01/14/effective-website-taglines-
getting-the-message-across/)

\- <http://www.simplewebsiteservice.com/how-to-write-a-tagline/>

\- <http://www.toprankblog.com/2009/07/blog-taglines/>

\- <http://intuitivewebsites.com/articles/website-taglines/>

